# URGENT NED IS MISSING



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

The unthinkable has happened, I've lost Ned. We're in emberton, outside of Olney. My number is 07972710854 in case you see/hear anything. I hate everything right now.


----------



## martlin (2 July 2013)

What do you mean by lost him? Did he get away from you and canter off? Or did he jump out the yard?


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (2 July 2013)

OMG .. Do hope you find him unharmed... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

OMG what happened hun did you come off??


----------



## zigzag (2 July 2013)

Who is Ned? a description would be good


----------



## Elvis (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## Ella19 (2 July 2013)

Best of luck finding him, keep us posted x


----------



## Goldenstar (2 July 2013)

What's happened .


----------



## Cherrydan (2 July 2013)

Oh my god, I hope you find your baby! Best of luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed.x


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

I went to see him in the field, went to meet my parents at the gate, stopped for a 2min chat and wheni got back he was gone


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

Oh cr@p, hope you find him!!

For anyone who doesn't know he is a bay standardbred gelding (I think). About 15hh! (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Usually wearing red bits of tack.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Do you think he was stolen or wandered off


----------



## Em123 (2 July 2013)

Bloody hell, hope you find him


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Here's a link to some pictures of Ned.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=588778


----------



## Goldenstar (2 July 2013)

Nah this is terrible get looking and all your friends.


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

He's wearing his red head collar too


----------



## blood_magik (2 July 2013)

bump


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

I hope he turns up, it is quite difficult for some one not to find a horse 

Mine went missing but he was found the same day , hope the same happens for you.

Where is onley?

If you have a picture I will try and face book for you


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

This is him. Sorry tried wont work.  Mrs M has just posted a link that works and we can see Nah's album.


----------



## Natz88 (2 July 2013)

Oh no, hope you find him asap. Please keep us posted x


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Hope you don't mind, I have posted a photo and description on face book


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

BUMP


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Jesus. Arevyou on fb? Put your link here so we can spread the word on there


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Mulledwine can you pm me your fb account so I can share??


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

amymay said:



			Mulledwine can you pm me your fb account so I can share??
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Elsiecat (2 July 2013)

hope you find him ASAP


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 July 2013)

Oh no hope he is found quickly. If someone can pm me Facebook link please. 
I think onley is Derbyshire.


----------



## Em123 (2 July 2013)

Me too


----------



## EstherYoung (2 July 2013)

Ruddy heck, Nah.....

Will he have headed to his old home? Whenever H got loose he always headed home as the crow flies.

Contact the police and the neighbouring police forces too.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Olney is bucks


----------



## Dizzy socks (2 July 2013)

Poor, poor you. Home he finds his way home ASAP.


----------



## LittleGinger (2 July 2013)

Oh Nah... he must be out there somewhere and you will find him. Let police know and all local yards if you haven't already.

Do you mind if I copy some of your pics and post them on a few horsie FB sites?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 July 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Olney is bucks
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Bucks! (and matches with OPs location stated as Milton Keynes area). Not Derbyshire, Bucks!


----------



## murphysmum123 (2 July 2013)

Hope he is found soon, my two got let out of their field onto a dual carriageway it was a nightmare but was ok thanks to t hh e police, but hopefully he hasn't gone far, and is munching grass nearby!! Xxx


----------



## LittleGinger (2 July 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Oh no hope he is found quickly. If someone can pm me Facebook link please. 
I think onley is Derbyshire.
		
Click to expand...


Milton Keynes, I think?


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Already got people sharing the photo, so hopefully he will turn up soon


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 July 2013)

If someone can send me a pic I will post on FB too....I hope he is found really quickly...my worst nightmare  xxxx


----------



## HazyXmas (2 July 2013)

Oh poor you :-(

He can't have gone far, hope that he turns up soon, naughty pony making you worry like this.

Keep us posted x


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (2 July 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			Ruddy heck, Nah.....

Will he have headed to his old home? Whenever H got loose he always headed home as the crow flies.

Contact the police and the neighbouring police forces too.
		
Click to expand...

^ This. I'd check your nearby hacking routes too and all the nearby horse fields (he might have decided to go and make some new friends).

Onley is Milton Keynes according to Google Maps.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## Django Pony (2 July 2013)

Posted pics and a plea on the HHO Facebook group. I hope you find him soon.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/150...ment_id=544427038926652&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## Gingermonkey (2 July 2013)

I'm in Woburn, loads of contacts in MK area I can share on FB if you PM me the info. Hope there's some good news.

- Just shared from HHO FB page, asked for my MK friends to share and look out as well.


----------



## Madam Min (2 July 2013)

I'm nowhere near you so not much use but I hope he's found really really soon! Thinking of you! x


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

You guys really are amazing! No news yet, but a friend is out looking too


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Django Pony said:



			Posted pics and a plea on the HHO Facebook group. I hope you find him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible to show the link so we can share?

Sorry just seen it.  I feel awful and I've never met the wee man so worrying.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Mrs Mozart has posted pictures, copy as a photo, then post to face book.

Very easy


----------



## quirky (2 July 2013)

Hope you track him down soon, somebody is sure to spot him.


----------



## Grumpymoo (2 July 2013)

Omg!! Hope you find him. How awful for you  xxxxx


----------



## quirky (2 July 2013)

Could he be heading back to his old yard?
My 1st pony tried that trick the afternoon I bought him


----------



## Spotsrock (2 July 2013)

Nah check under every tree. Someone on here posted recently they thought they lost there's but it was hiding. Be brave and start tracing all his known routes get everyone you know out, if I was anywhere near I'd come help but I'm hours and hours away. 

Can anyone get to nah to help find Ned?


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

I've put it on another horse forum.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 July 2013)

****, hope he is found soon xxx


----------



## joeanne (2 July 2013)

Have shared the FB photo's.
Hopefully he will be found very soon


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Here's the pictures link again

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=588778


----------



## Girlracer (2 July 2013)

How awful, i will share on Facebook. It's unimaginable. I'm confused though, has he escaped or been stolen?


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Shared.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 July 2013)

I'm also too far away to be of any help but I really hope he turns up safe soon hun x


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 July 2013)

Shared on FB for any friends in the area.

Nah, I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2013)

Oh Nah, I really hope that you find him soon.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Anyone close enough to go help look?

I'm too far away to get there before dark.


----------



## justabob (2 July 2013)

I think he was stressed at new yard, hopefully he has just got out. I have shared on fb, I dont think any of us will sleep easy tonight until he is found.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

GG2b you are never too far away, it is surprising how far FB messages get


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

justabob said:



			I think he was stressed at new yard, hopefully he has just got out. I have shared on fb, I dont think any of us will sleep easy tonight until he is found.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^


----------



## Mickle (2 July 2013)

Fingers tightly crossed for a happy outcome! xx


----------



## Ladyinred (2 July 2013)

Posted on two more FB groups.


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

Nah - I've text you but I guess our on your phone. I'm on my way so ring if any news and let me know where exactly you are ? I'll be coming up from NP on the dual carriageway


----------



## TigerTail (2 July 2013)

Contact the Police and FarmWatch OP!!!!! And HorseWatch if yo have a local one. 

Retrace your route to the old yard.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Spotsrock (2 July 2013)

Might phone in sick for tomorrow and head over to help. Feel bloody useless sat here. 

Nah keep us posted please we're all worried for you.


----------



## Girlracer (2 July 2013)

Have shared on my Facebook.


----------



## B_2_B (2 July 2013)

Oh god Nah, have shared on facebook, hope you find him soon!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 July 2013)

Untacked pic and pic in red headcollar.

Nah make sure all ditches round field are checked


----------



## Love (2 July 2013)

Oh lord how awful  stuck in Yorkshire so no use at all  please update us as soon as you hear anything


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Phone old yard


----------



## Flame_ (2 July 2013)

Crikey, I hope he's found soon Nah.


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 July 2013)

Posted on Northants Horsewatch's FB page.


----------



## Em123 (2 July 2013)

Please share on twitter http://t.co/ESihMMaGvg


----------



## On the Hoof (2 July 2013)

omg hope he turns up soon, im too far away to help, will be watching and hoping  for a good news update


----------



## Spiritedly (2 July 2013)

I've shared on fb, hope he turns up soon.


----------



## joeanne (2 July 2013)

My whole newsfeed is full of photo's and shared posts about Ned. The sharing is clearly working!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (2 July 2013)

Nah, I am beds/bucks border - MK isnt too far from me - if you need help, I can come and help search - just let me know, it's a genuine offer 

I hope you find him soon 

Xxx


----------



## EstherYoung (2 July 2013)

Have shared with Cromwell EGB group who cover the area.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Nah does he have any freeze marks or brands ?


----------



## Love (2 July 2013)

Have retweeted on twitter


----------



## Harriettie (2 July 2013)

Rudolph's Red Nose said:



			Nah, I am beds/bucks border - MK isnt too far from me - if you need help, I can come and help search - just let me know, it's a genuine offer 

I hope you find him soon 

Xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - need to know exactly where you are. Fingers crossed meantime.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (2 July 2013)

Oh no! I hope he is found soon- keep bumping please. OP let us know when you find him, I can't imagine how you're feeling now


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 July 2013)

Im close enough to help look if needed, can someone involved let us know a bit more, ie which way do we think he is headed in, where was the old yard, do we know if he got loose or may have been taken?    Happy to drive around Gayhurst, Tyringham, Filgrave and outer edges of the villages if needed.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## B_2_B (2 July 2013)

It'll probably be difficult for Nah to get on here if she is out looking, keep trying the mobile number on the OP anyone wanting to know more details and then post on here?


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Bump bump forgot about twitter, will also do that


----------



## rema (2 July 2013)

I have shared it on my gaming forums..May not be horsey but they might notice a horse going passed their windows..


----------



## JustKickOn (2 July 2013)

Shared on Facebook, I've a few MK contacts from college so hopefully somebody local to Nah will keep a look out. Hope he is found soon, keep us updated!


----------



## muddygreymare (2 July 2013)

I saw a Ned photo on fb so came on here to find out what's going on. I really hope he's found safe and sound soon, what a s*** situation


----------



## PingPongPony (2 July 2013)

Keep us updated OP. Check your old yard, check all of the new and old hacking routes, nearby fields, nearby yards, or fields with horses in them. Check any woods you may have too. If you haven't found him by tomorrow, me and spotsrock will come and help look for him, we'd come today but we're about 2.5hours away from you so it'd be pitch black by the time we got to you so we'd be no use then! Positive thoughts and feed buckets with pony nuts in, is what you need atm. Keeping my fingers x'd for you xxxx


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

No info yet, but got a big search party! I can not express how grateful I am for all this help and kind words <3


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

I've shared on quite a few horsey groups including some in MK (hopefully THEY will be approved!).


----------



## Montyforever (2 July 2013)

Words definitely getting out, Im in Kent and things are popping up on my fb newsfeed!! Id be out on all your hacking routes sounds the most likely place he would wander too Im.guessing he's jumped out?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			No info yet, but got a big search party! I can not express how grateful I am for all this help and kind words <3
		
Click to expand...

I wish I was closer as I would help- try and stay calm, it's unlikely he's gone far. Stay strong Nah x


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

He'll be heading home. Have you called the old yard???


----------



## ATrueClassAct (2 July 2013)

Shared on Facebook. Best of luck xxx


----------



## TeddyBean (2 July 2013)

Shared on twitter. Crossing everything that he turns up very soon, safe and well. Sending hugs


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (2 July 2013)

Shared on FB and so have several of my friends - I'm in Derbyshire so no other use to you...keeping my fingers crossed he has just pottled off - good luck Nah!

Mel


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## kirstys 1 (2 July 2013)

Shared on FB - fingers crossed he's home safe and sound very soon! x


----------



## Karran (2 July 2013)

Oh no! Fingers crossed! Come home Ned!!


----------



## Bexy_86 (2 July 2013)

can some one please send me a link for a ned missing item on FB I have a few horsey pages where nothing has been posted about him!

Good luck finding him Nah


----------



## LittleGinger (2 July 2013)

amymay said:



			He'll be heading home. Have you called the old yard???
		
Click to expand...



This, I'm sure - just caught up with your other thread about moving/settling in. 

Have shared on a few FB sites (and been surprised by how many of my horsie friends are clearly on here as they are posting about it too!). We are too far away to be of much use here really but will keep spreading the word and my fingers are firmly crossed. 

xxxxx Nah (not sure how to do funky emoticons so this is as close as I can get to a virtual hug. Looks a bit like I'm swearing at you  but I promise I'm not! )


----------



## Mickle (2 July 2013)

How do I share on FB? Not that far away so could be worth doing. Anyway the people who know the better!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## quirky (2 July 2013)

Amymay, I agree. I'd be contacting the old yard.


----------



## Feathered (2 July 2013)

Deffo call old yard, that's where he'll probably be heading, it happened to me once about a week after I moved yards. 

Fingers and everything else crossed you find him. Off to share on Facebook. 
Hugs xxx


----------



## forever young (2 July 2013)

I have shared on FB. Hope he is found soon.


----------



## PingPongPony (2 July 2013)

can someone please pm me a link to facebook post about ned, I have a few pages that haven't heard anything either!


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

My face book friends must be getting bored if my overload, but tough!!!!

Bump


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 July 2013)

Hope you find him soon - have shared on FB - I think Ned has gone viral!


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Pm me who you are on fb mickle


----------



## blood_magik (2 July 2013)

shared on my fb too


----------



## Auslander (2 July 2013)

I've tweeted-link here for anyone who can retweet
https://twitter.com/Allygau


----------



## _GG_ (2 July 2013)

Nothing to add to what is already brilliant advice. 

I really hope he is found soon and sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Harriettie (2 July 2013)

Have notified all my local horsey friends.


----------



## lara b (2 July 2013)

Shared to my fb too x


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Shared on mine and my friend has too.


----------



## buffy2 (2 July 2013)

Can some one put it on the local area radio show ?


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 July 2013)

Heavens you must be frantic!! I really hope he turns up soon. I agree with the others, he may well be on a jolly jaunt back to his old home. Fingers crossed for his safe return xx


----------



## Feathered (2 July 2013)

Good thinking buffy2


----------



## noodle_ (2 July 2013)

omg 

ned if you have wandered off you are naughty!....

i hope you find him soon  im too far north to even join a search party


----------



## Auslander (2 July 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69961625.92998.400807223296083&type=1&theater


----------



## PeeGee (2 July 2013)

I hope you find him soon,Nah. I wish I could help but too far away.
Good luck.


----------



## Love (2 July 2013)

I know it sounds silly but is there a chance he could still be close to home? One I was looking after once nipped through a hedge into the next field and we just didn't think to look there it was as if she had vanished off the face of the earth!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 July 2013)

Have shared on fb and twitter just on the off chance someone I know is nearby. Wish I was closer so I could be more help x


----------



## DJ (2 July 2013)

As already mentioned, try getting it onto the local radio, as people driving and listening will then be on the look out too .... i`ve shared on my fb and told my MK horsey friends ... hope you find him soon x


----------



## justabob (2 July 2013)

buffy2 said:



			Can some one put it on the local area radio show ?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^this, found my lost dog from Radio Cumbria.


----------



## sandi_84 (2 July 2013)

Oh Nah!  I'm so sorry for you, I can't imagine how scary this must be! I really hope you find him soon! ((((hugs))))

Really pleased to see HHO coming together again though! Well done everyone for pulling together to help find Ned!


----------



## Savkins (2 July 2013)

I'm another who can't help but I really hope he if found safe and soon.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (2 July 2013)

Have shared a bit on FB - fingers and toes crossed he's found safe, you must be beside yourself


----------



## Kokopelli (2 July 2013)

Have shared on FB really hope he turns up soon, keep us updated.


----------



## Molly'sMama (2 July 2013)

Bump, any update?


----------



## Lilyhead (2 July 2013)

Shared on Facebook x


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (2 July 2013)

Rachel has posted this to Hovis' wall and I've messaged all my fb horsey mates in at area. I pray he turns up soon


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Is it possible to share it across the dub forums, eg club house etc, I have only recently come back to tack box, so would not have seen this normaly


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 July 2013)

Yes good idea about the local radio, I would share on my twitter but it's private and my only followers are my London friends so not much hope there I'm afraid. Hope you find him soon. xx
ETA Have just shared on fb


----------



## Mrs B (2 July 2013)

Cr*p.  Can someone PM me the FB link please?


----------



## Irishbabygirl (2 July 2013)

So sorry to hear this Nah - he'll turn up x


----------



## MissChaos (2 July 2013)

Great advice given - nothing to add and too far away but sending vibes and hugs x


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Have added those who've pmd me to fb friends


----------



## dominobrown (2 July 2013)

I have shared it on twitter. I know I am up north,the more people who recognise him the better so even if you are nowhere near MK share anyways. Hope you find him, its my worst nightmare.


----------



## Jackster14 (2 July 2013)

nightmare ! hope he is found safe and well.


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Keep sharing


----------



## Bexy_86 (2 July 2013)

I have posted on some more FB pages! I think he is all over FB now so word is going round.

We all have fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

I've sent a text to an old colleague who lives that way. She's not horsey, but worth a try!


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

I'm too far to be of any useful help, but it is all over my FB feeds, and I want to wish Nah a very happy reunion with Ned. 
I'm sure he is on his way back to the old yard, someone may have caught him and put him in a barn or something? 
Re-walk the route you took, and check any farms??


----------



## PingPongPony (2 July 2013)

Have shared on facebook. Keep us updated Nah  xxx


----------



## dalesponydiva (2 July 2013)

Bump...sorry too far away to come and help ( in Yorkshire ) but sharing xx


----------



## zangels (2 July 2013)

I have shared on my facebook. Hope he turns up safe x


----------



## kat2290 (2 July 2013)

Has anyone put a link on the 'chit chat and tack' group of Facebook, it's a national group but I can't put a link about Ned on it from my iPhone...maybe somebody else could?


----------



## Mrs B (2 July 2013)

amymay said:



			Have added those who've pmd me to fb friends
		
Click to expand...

Thanks AM x


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (2 July 2013)

I shared on my FB even though I live in Ireland. But I couldn't do nothing. 

Terri


----------



## kinnygirl1 (2 July 2013)

Bumping

My tummy is churning just at the thought. Hope you find him soon nah. Are thinking of you. X


----------



## Ladyinred (2 July 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Has anyone put a link on the 'chit chat and tack' group of Facebook, it's a national group but I can't put a link about Ned on it from my iPhone...maybe somebody else could?
		
Click to expand...

Done. And on ERG group.


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

We might have news! Possibly in astwood! Heading there now will keep posted


----------



## Madam Min (2 July 2013)

Have tweeted MK FM radio, just on the off chance


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

Not gone back to old yard, driven there and no one in the village has heard or seen him !


----------



## Armas (2 July 2013)

I have also shared on my FB page as plenty of friends in the area. Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Thank god you have news Nah hope he is ok


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

I shared too!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Has anyone put a link on the 'chit chat and tack' group of Facebook, it's a national group but I can't put a link about Ned on it from my iPhone...maybe somebody else could?
		
Click to expand...

Will do it now!


----------



## Silmarillion (2 July 2013)

I've texted my friend who lives that way, she's horsey and cycles for miles around. I hope he turns up soon!


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (2 July 2013)

Fingers crossed for the sighting.

I have shared on Facebook and another non horsey but massive site.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 July 2013)

Has somebody alerted the slaughter houses ?


----------



## DunDally (2 July 2013)

Shared on fb and retweeted.  I'm not close (Devon) but hope he is found soon.


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

Fingers firmly crossed it is him!


----------



## Kat (2 July 2013)

Not being funny, but don't just phone your old yard. Get someone to check he isn't there. 

The most likely thing if he's escaped is that he is going back, especially as you walked him there, but there is a tiny chance that someone has taken issue with you moving him..........


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			We might have news! Possibly in astwood! Heading there now will keep posted
		
Click to expand...

See this poss news

Everything crossed


----------



## quirky (2 July 2013)

Hope it's him Nah and that he's given up running!


----------



## MagicMelon (2 July 2013)

My worst nightmare.  Just keep spreading the word as best as you can NAH.  I wish I was down your way as I would try to help.  Drive around your usual hacking routes, you'd think she'd tend to favour going where she's used to.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (2 July 2013)

I hope it is him  it's mad how quickly things can get spread around!


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			We might have news! Possibly in astwood! Heading there now will keep posted
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Django Pony (2 July 2013)

buffy2 said:



			Can some one put it on the local area radio show ?
		
Click to expand...

I've shared it on MKFM's FB page - fingers crossed they pick up the story! 
https://www.facebook.com/Mkfmradio?fref=ts

Have emailed their news team too.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Bump


----------



## forever young (2 July 2013)

Fingers crossed its him


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			We might have news! Possibly in astwood! Heading there now will keep posted
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, fingers crossed!


----------



## Bexy_86 (2 July 2013)

Fingers Crosses for you Nah


----------



## Megibo (2 July 2013)

I have shared everywhere on facebook that I can. Hopefully he is found in Astwood!!


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

On our way! Fingers crossed its him!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Fingers , toes and everything else crossed


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Keeping every thing crossed


----------



## Elise (2 July 2013)

Fingers crossed it's him. I've shared on facebook too x


----------



## Dizzy socks (2 July 2013)

Fingers (And everything else!) crossed that it's him!


----------



## zangels (2 July 2013)

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Spotsrock (2 July 2013)

Oh god nah I hope it's him


----------



## Pidgeon (2 July 2013)

Shared on fb, fingers crossed you find him safe and soon.


----------



## Queenbee (2 July 2013)

Oh god, so sorry Nah, Hope ned is found soon xx  Can someone PM me the link xx


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Can one of Nah's friends contact all the local vets and police?

I was hoping one of my friends would be home as she's in a police force and would know how to get the word out. When LL went walkabout I was ring station after station.

Keeping all crossed the sighting is Ned!


----------



## B_2_B (2 July 2013)

Everything crossed Nah!


----------



## thistledonicely (2 July 2013)

Goodness NAH - you must be beside yourself.  Everything's crossed up here for Ned's return.

(((here's a hug)))


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 July 2013)

Nah, fingers xx'd its him & he is safe x


----------



## Merrymoles (2 July 2013)

I think I've shared in Facebook. Too far away to help but keeping everything crossed. I can't imagine anything worse Nah and hope you have news very quickly. Hugs


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Bump !!


----------



## Boxers (2 July 2013)

Just saw this on FB and shared.

Hope you find him soon. X


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!


----------



## Vickijay (2 July 2013)

Thank goodness. What a relief


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

Found safe and sound


----------



## BlizzardBudd (2 July 2013)

That's such great news!!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Thank God Nah!!!


----------



## Toast (2 July 2013)

Crossing absolutely everything for you that it's him. I'm so gutted for you right now Emily =( I can't even begin to imagine how your feeling. Sooo many people have been reached on fb, someone must have seen him!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 July 2013)

Thank heavens!


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (2 July 2013)

Fantastic news.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Found safe and sound 

Click to expand...

Great news  now just need to know HOW he morphed himself out of said field & vanished!


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus thank god for that.


----------



## jhoward (2 July 2013)

fingers crossed, if its not him call the police.


----------



## justabob (2 July 2013)

Thank god for that............ this is one hell of a forum, when the chips are down!!


----------



## Jesstickle (2 July 2013)

Thank goodness!


----------



## Inthesticks (2 July 2013)

I hope its him, my horse went missing on xmas eve one year and she and field mate went on their usual hacking route through the town and out on the bridlepath. Police caught them and took them to a farmers field and we found them eventually, walked home in the dark 2 hours and snow... I hope yours is a happy ending too


----------



## EstherYoung (2 July 2013)

Phew!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

I have to say it's at times like this when this place really comes into it's own, well done everyone


----------



## Merrymoles (2 July 2013)

Fantastic news. Go and give him a big hug and any attention he needs and update us when you've got time. So pleased!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2013)

Great news! Phew - I'm so glad that he's OK.


----------



## Jackster14 (2 July 2013)

Great news. what a relief. hope he's ok and you too!!


----------



## LittleGinger (2 July 2013)

Oh Nah thank God 

I'm so relieved for you, can't imagine how relieved you're feeling! I'd be sobbing! 

Let us know when he is tucked up safe and sound x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 July 2013)

Yayyyyyyy!! Hope he is none the worse for his adventure!


----------



## Bexy_86 (2 July 2013)

Oh thats fantastic news!!


----------



## Amymay (2 July 2013)

Bloody brilliant. Take him back to old yard nah.


----------



## lara b (2 July 2013)

Thank goodness!! X


----------



## Slightlyconfused (2 July 2013)

That's good. 
Xxxx


----------



## zangels (2 July 2013)

Fantastic, what a relief.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 July 2013)

Whoop, whoop.  Brilliant news.

Is he OK?


----------



## thistledonicely (2 July 2013)

Fantastic news!  Well done Carefreegirl


----------



## buffy2 (2 July 2013)

Great news


----------



## quirky (2 July 2013)

Brilliant  ....... Was he heading to his old yard, or just heading off in a random direction?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 July 2013)

Well done carefreegirl


----------



## Feathered (2 July 2013)

Brilliant! Phew! Well done carefree girl!!


----------



## Donnie Darco (2 July 2013)

Thank God he's found
X


----------



## Boxers (2 July 2013)

Thank goodness. NAH must be so relieved.


----------



## tankgirl1 (2 July 2013)

What a relief, Brilliant news!


----------



## PingPongPony (2 July 2013)

Woop Woop!!!!!!! So happy for you that he's been found and is now safe. 
 Now I my next suggestion would be to make your fence in the field a lot higher and also fence it on the inside with electric fencing too so he can't get as close to it so won't be able to jump out as easily  
Naughty Ned!


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

Great news.


----------



## Mrs B (2 July 2013)

Great news all round! Phew ... Hope he's ok after his adventure ...


----------



## horsesatemymoney (2 July 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## dominobrown (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank god! What happened? x


----------



## forever young (2 July 2013)

Brilliant news  so pleased for you. I hope he is ok and settles back down.


----------



## Django Pony (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank God! 

I hope he's not too worse for wear after his adventure! x


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Found safe and sound 

Click to expand...

Fab news! Well done.


----------



## B_2_B (2 July 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## Adopter (2 July 2013)

So pleased hope you get back to yard safely.


----------



## Armas (2 July 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Oh so so so so so so pleased!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyinred (2 July 2013)

Tears of relief here. So so glad he is back with you. xx


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

The FB link was shared at least 245 times! Amazing!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (2 July 2013)

Great news! What a result!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 July 2013)

Nah I'm so pleased for you. Actually feel a bit weepy about how awesome HHO is during a crisis. Great work everyone!


----------



## Toast (2 July 2013)

Stupid phone not refreshing quick enough 
SO pleased for you!!


----------



## Spotsrock (2 July 2013)

Omg omg omg I'm so pleased. Please get vet if he's battered, from the widespread panic on here tonight i think people would help.


----------



## MissChaos (2 July 2013)

Wonderful  well done, CFG. Strong sweet tea for Nah soon, I hope x


----------



## Karran (2 July 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Queenbee (2 July 2013)

Nah said:



			Carefreegirl has got him! It's him! He's a bit bartered but ok! I can't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank christ for that! xx


----------



## PolarSkye (2 July 2013)

Oh thank goodness - very well done Carefreegirl and a big "phew" and a hug for Nah and Ned xxx


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 July 2013)

omg nah, so glad you have found him,  hope he is ok and that you are too.xxxxx


----------



## Fools Motto (2 July 2013)

WOW, what a place this forum is when we all unite. Just luv it!


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

I want to swear I am so happy

Thank goodness he is safe, and well done all for sharing


----------



## Mickle (2 July 2013)

Thank god for that, hope he is none the worse for the adventure.


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

Little git is grazing without a care in the world !!


----------



## ozpoz (2 July 2013)

So glad you found him


----------



## ghostie (2 July 2013)

thank goodness he's been found more or less in one piece.  Hope he's tucked up in bed soon, and that you're not too upset Nah - they do like to worry us don't they?! xx


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Even my hubby is cheering


----------



## kirstys 1 (2 July 2013)

SOOOOOOO pleased!


----------



## DunDally (2 July 2013)

So pleased he has been found safe and sound.  Its brilliant how everyone on here comes together in a crisis.  Well done one and all.


----------



## Doormouse (2 July 2013)

Thank the lord, so glad he is safe,.


----------



## Mahoganybay (2 July 2013)

OMG! Have just logged on & read this, thank goodness Ned has been found! He sounds like a very unsettled boy! Hope he is not too worse for wear.

And how bloody fantastic all the offers of help and sharing on Facebook!


----------



## smellsofhorse (2 July 2013)

Thank god he's been found.
Bet you are relived


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 July 2013)

Thank god he has been found. Hope he isn't too sore in morning.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Little git is grazing without a care in the world !!
		
Click to expand...

Well done lass


----------



## Django Pony (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Little git is grazing without a care in the world !!
		
Click to expand...

I think he needs a stern talking to!  His HHO Aunties have all been worried sick, never mind his poor Mum!!


----------



## sychnant (2 July 2013)

Oh thank goodness!!!

Didn't start reading until he'd already been found, but the panic I felt when I saw the thread title - I can only imagine how NAH felt.

BAD Ned! Naughty boy! But so gorgeous. SO glad he's ok


----------



## FionaM12 (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Little git is grazing without a care in the world !!
		
Click to expand...

Well done.  Is he okay? Nah said he's a bit battered.

I only logged on a short while ago. I've been beside myself. Everyone loves you, Nah and Ned! xxxx


----------



## _GG_ (2 July 2013)

This internet thing isn't always bad is it....thank goodness he has been found.

Xxx


----------



## debsflo (2 July 2013)

thank goodness, hope hes ok.....


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (2 July 2013)

And although she can't see it, thanks to an old HHOer D_D for her facebooking


----------



## sandi_84 (2 July 2013)

Brilliant news Nah! So glad you found him 

Well done Carefreegirl and anyone else who went to search!


----------



## Mrs B (2 July 2013)

Django Pony said:



			I think he needs a stern talking to!  His HHO Aunties have all been worried sick, never mind his poor Mum!!
		
Click to expand...

Quite! Naughty little beggar! Can I have my promised (very) early night now, please?


----------



## murphysmum123 (2 July 2013)

What a relief I am so pleased for you x


----------



## kat2290 (2 July 2013)

Great news Nah hope he is ok after his little adventure


----------



## Spiritedly (2 July 2013)

So pleased he's been found.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 July 2013)

Thank god for that....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justabob (2 July 2013)

Misanda said:



			And although she can't see it, thanks to an old HHOer D_D for her facebooking
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^


----------



## scardycat (2 July 2013)

Oh thank heavens he`s safe!


----------



## Megibo (2 July 2013)

Woohoo!! 

Go HHO


----------



## MollyMoomin (2 July 2013)

Brilliant news - another who only saw this after he was found but so relieved for you. Hope he is none the worse for his misadventures


----------



## cambrica (2 July 2013)

Oh Nah, Thank goodness you've found him. My heart was pounding just reading this. Not being far away I was about ready to come and help! 
Ned - you need a serious talking to pulling a stunt like that! But I bet its cuddles all round


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 July 2013)

Yay!! Thank goodness for that. What a naughty Ned!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Little git is grazing without a care in the world !!
		
Click to expand...

Well done. xxx


----------



## Bionic Boy (2 July 2013)

Sorry for the random phone call NAH, only read your post and wanted to help - should have read the rest of the thread too. So glad you have found him safe and sound.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Just goes to show, time at the pub is time well spent


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (2 July 2013)

Misanda said:



			And although she can't see it, thanks to an old HHOer D_D for her facebooking
		
Click to expand...

Some on permanent holiday aren't as bad as they seem....

So glad he is home Nah and Carefreegirl xx


----------



## slumdog (2 July 2013)

What a lovely ending  well done everyone. Hopes he's ok x


----------



## Hoof_Prints (2 July 2013)

Only just seen the thread  but wanted to say i'm so glad he was found safe and sound  ! what a horrific experience. Well done to everyone who got involved!


----------



## Natz88 (2 July 2013)

So glad he has been found, think you better have a very strong drink when you get in  x


----------



## Goldenstar (2 July 2013)

Great news Nah, you will sleep tonight.
I was just thinking about Tinseltoes who never found hers makes you think doesn't it.


----------



## WandaMare (2 July 2013)

What a terrifying thing to happen, poor Nah! Hope Ned is OK and none the worse for his adventure, so so glad he has been found safe and sound x


----------



## PippiPony (2 July 2013)

Only just caught up with this, so pleased he has been found.
Well done Carefreegirl!


----------



## Madam Min (2 July 2013)

Woop woop! Glad he's safe! What a relief! Take care Nah!


----------



## abitodd (2 July 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			WOW, what a place this forum is when we all unite. Just luv it! 

Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^I often despair of this place,but tonight,whether Ned was found thanks to the sharing,or just found,the support shown has been amazing. Glad to be part of it.


----------



## Spit That Out (2 July 2013)

Phew...


----------



## Gingermonkey (2 July 2013)

Thankgoodness. Glad he's been found.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (2 July 2013)

So glad he's been found. I'm friends with Nah on FB. I was a little shocked to see he was missing. Thanks to DD who really did lots of networking to get the word out. I shared from her.

Terri


----------



## Buds_mum (2 July 2013)

So so so glad he has been found, well done to all involved. 

Ned you little S***!!!!!!! Nah I hope you are ok  xxxx


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2013)

Very well done all  DD you're a star


----------



## ELFSBELLS (2 July 2013)

Only just seen this, so pleased he's been found x


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

Can't believe how far he travelled ! Astwood to Emberton would be a good 15 - 20 minutes drive on fast A roads. He's one lucky horse. I didn't find him, just drove round a corner to find a bewildered looking last holding him 
Not sure what she's doing with him tonight as I was dying for wee and left


----------



## ester (2 July 2013)

Did he jump out?? Just thinking you might need to check that the field is really secure if he managed to sneak out while you were there.


----------



## PeeGee (2 July 2013)

I'm glad he's found, well done everyone.


----------



## Ladyinred (2 July 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			Very well done all  DD you're a star 

Click to expand...

Agree about DD. Some people should have walked a mile in her shoes before getting her banned, she has had a rough time but is always ready to help others, as tonight has proved.


----------



## Cavalier (2 July 2013)

So pleased he's been found. I was so worried for you when I read the title.


----------



## On the Hoof (2 July 2013)

Phew. Relief all round! I'm so glad you have him back and hope he is ok.


----------



## lurcher98 (2 July 2013)

I saw dd's link after he was found but do glad he's safe and home


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Can't believe how far he travelled ! Astwood to Emberton would be a good 15 - 20 minutes drive on fast A roads.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, what an adventure! Did he definitely get there on his own?

Well done you!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (2 July 2013)

Fantastic news!! So happy, Naughty Ned!!  xxx


----------



## WelshD (2 July 2013)

What a relief - I'm so glad he is safe


----------



## _GG_ (2 July 2013)

Another old HHOer who pretty much gets absolutely slammed by members on he sometimes also shared.

No matter what goes on between people, horses come first and that is wonderful


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (2 July 2013)

I only logged after he had been found. i'm so delighted he has been found. Good work everyone pulling together in a time of need.


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 July 2013)

3beasties - def got there on his own ! He doesn't do 'travelling on wheels' 
He does jumping out of fields though.....

Still can't believe how lucky he was.


----------



## Jill Crewe (2 July 2013)

Christ alive what a horrible thing to have to go through Nah you must feel exhausted. dear old Ned. bet you wish you could tuck him up in your bed tonight. 

times like this that Facebook/internet is put to good use


----------



## RutlandH2O (2 July 2013)

What a nightmare!!! So, so relieved your ordeal is over!!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (2 July 2013)

My horse went missing for 3 hours once, on Christmas day, thankfully he was just been mixed up with another horse and brought in by another livery who didn't realize, and he was ok, but for 3 hours when the light faded fast and we were hunting 100 acres of fields and woodland in the pitch black, I thought all sorts of horrible things could have happened to him
Glad you found him, naughty horse x


----------



## FionaM12 (2 July 2013)

Misanda said:



			And although she can't see it, thanks to an old HHOer D_D for her facebooking
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, it was posts by D_D and Armas on Facebook which alerted me. Old adversaries, pulling together for the same cause.

Funny old world, isn't it?


----------



## mulledwhine (2 July 2013)

Now friends with dd on Facebook , as you say funny old world 

I think we need to get a petition to get her reinstated


----------



## Purple18 (2 July 2013)

lonly just see thread gald he's been found my heart stopped when i saw the title 

I agree with MW D_D needs to be allowed back


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (2 July 2013)

Logged in when Ned has been found. You must be so relieved Nah, glad he is safe and sounds now.


----------



## Girlracer (2 July 2013)

So pleased he's been found. I also shared on my Facebook and many of my horsey friends then shared from there - amazing how we all come together isn't it?

I'd hope others would do the same we're I in that situation though.


----------



## Feival (2 July 2013)

Just seen this and facebook at the same time! wondered if it was him. Thank god he's home!!


----------



## meesha (2 July 2013)

Only just seen this, soo glad he has been found and is ok.....sounds like a long walk/ride home if he doesn't do transport.  hope all involved r ok and not too shaken x


----------



## mandwhy (2 July 2013)

Omg just seen this, so glad you found him, what a happy ending I hope he is not too battered and is not making any plans to escape again! Horses eh!!


----------



## armchair_rider (2 July 2013)

Only just got online but so glad you've got him back. Bad, bad, bad pony


----------



## E13 (2 July 2013)

Have just seen this, my heart was in my throat! So so glad you've got him back, the naughty lad. Another here who feels proud to be a part of this forum, you really pull all the stops out, it's humbling. Wow to everyone pulling together and congrats to Carefreegirl, Nah and Ned!!


----------



## TheShark (2 July 2013)

Oh my! What a horrible evening for you NAH. So happy you found him. I hope you're both ok.


----------



## Talyn (2 July 2013)

Have only just seen this. Glad that you have him back safe and sound.


----------



## spookypony (2 July 2013)

Only just saw this; so glad he's safe!


----------

